# Condensadores variables



## AlphaAltair7 (Sep 29, 2008)

Buenas, tengo una duda. Para un proyecto (construir una radio) he usado un condensador variable como éste para modificar la frecuencia. El caso es que lo giro, pero siempre suena la misma emisora.

Mi pregunta es: la capacidad de uno de estos varía entre una de las que son iguales y la que es diferente o entre las dos que son iguales?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 2, 2008)

en realidad un capacitor variable sirve como varidor de frecuencia siempre y cuando se acople a la bobina de oscilacion.

para q esto ocurra debe tener una capacitancia dada.

el capacitor variable tiene muchas patitas pero solo 2 se conectan.
en tu caso deberias ver cual es la que no afecta, y cuales son las 2 q tienen la variacion de capacitancia.

no se mucho del tema, preguntale a anthony123


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2008)

Mide con multímetro continuidad entre patas.
2 poseen continuidad entre si, pero la tercera no.
El capacitor se encuentra entre 2 patas que NO tiengan continuidad entre si.


----------



## Padrino (Ene 12, 2009)

Dsculpen la intromisión: ¿Cómo puedo saber el valorun capacitor variable? Quierouir una radio de cristal, pero no sé cómo checar ese dato.

P.D. Alguien sabe de alguna tienda online que tenga catálgo de estos componentes.


Gracias a todos


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 15, 2009)

Presupongo que los números de identificación ya no se pueden leer.

La sugerencia sería utilizar una medición indirecta. Utiliza un generador de frecuencia que puedas ajustar a un valor conocido de frecuencia y voltaje. Alimenta un circuito serie de una resistencia que hayas medido y conozcan exactamente su valor. Con este circuito funcionando mide la salida del generador, el voltaje a través de la resistencia y el voltaje a través del capacitor.
Nota: esta técnica es común en campo para medir capacitores de valores más altos. La fuente de frecuencia es un simple transformador.

De los valores medidos y conociéndo las fórmulas de reactancia sólo calcula el valor del capacitor. La corriente por supuesto la obtienes del valor de voltaje medido en la resistencia y del valor conocido de ésta.

Creo que tanto la pregunta de Padrino como esta respuesta corresponden a otro tema. Si los moderadores así opinan espero disculpen la intromisión en éste y tal vez lo reubiquen como corresponda.

Espero esto les sirva.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 16, 2009)

sip, todo esa tramoya o simplemente busca un tester (multimetro) con entrada para medir capacitores y listo.

saludos.


----------



## J05145 (Nov 30, 2010)

hola necesito ayuda de como saber si un capacitor variable esta bueno xq con un radio viejo que tengo no se logra oir ninguna estacion


----------



## Electronec (Dic 1, 2010)

Si no psees medios como los anteriormente expuesto en este post, se me ocrre que desmontes el capacitor, lo lleves a una tienda y que te den uno nuevo.
Otra opción seria sustituir el capacitor variable por distintos capacitores normales y ver si la sintonia de tu radio responde a estos cambios.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2010)

y si no es el capacitor? pondra uno y no le andara mmmmm tipico de cambiapiezas....

Porias decir que tipo de radio se trata? subir una foto para ver el capacitor variable? ya que las fallas pueden ser muchas, no especificaa si es para AM o FM, si tiene ambas puede fallar la llave cambio de onda, puede ser un trs en el oscilador, puede ser cualquier tr en la FI y si lleva CI (circuito integrado) este puede estar muerto
Incluso puede estar alguna sección sin recibir alimentación, las causas pueden ser muchas y primeo hay que revisarla en forma metódica

Si podes subi fotos de la misma por ambas caras y marca y modelo


----------

